
Show HN: Botfront: open-source chatbot platform to craft complex conversations - fricklers
https://botfront.io
======
fricklers
We have been working on our open source chatbot platform Botfront for about 2
years now, and here is why:

We see many bot projects stuck at the proof of concept level. A recurring
problem is writing good specs for conversations is harder than it looks. The
back and forth between designers, copywriters, and developers is overwhelming,
and projects get postponed or canceled.

We believe we can fix that by letting designers and copywriters design and
implement conversation flows, and developers write code that enriches the
conversation context (instead of just coding the flow). And we wanted to make
it work with Rasa, our favorite open source conversational AI library.

We save an incredible amount of time with Botfront on every project, and we
hope that it will help other teams to iterate faster and flood the world with
useful bots capable of meaningful conversations.

Let us know what you think!

We are also featured on Product Hunt today!

~~~
emptysongglass
How easy would it be to build a Telegram bot using Botfront?

